# Fenstergröße festlegen?



## Metal-Obsession (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo erstmal,
Meiner-Einer ist wieder zu dumm um die Lösung selbst zu finden, also frage ich nochmal hier allgemein im Forum *schaem*. Aber naja ich kriegs einfach nicht gebacken, ich muss wissen wie ich die Fenstergröße der mainpage meiner HP festlegen kann. Wenn möglichst ohne Javascript oder css, also nur html wenn das überhaupt möglich ist. Aber Java kapier ich auch noch, also wäre ich auch für einen Javascript sehr dankbar, und wenn mir jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem auch mit css genau erklären kann, so das auch ich Hohlkopf es kapier, dann wäre ich sehr, ja sogar ultra dankbar. 
Also schonmal DANKE  im voraus.
MfG Metal-Obsession


----------



## redlama (1. November 2004)

Metal-Obsession hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Aber Java kapier ich auch noch, also wäre ich auch für einen Javascript sehr dankbar[...]


Erstmal vorne weg: Java != JavaScript
Und dann zu Deinem Problem:
Ich glaube nicht, dass es eine Möglichkeit gibt, mit HTML die Größes des Fensters festzulegen. Ich denke das wirst Du nur mit JavaScript hinbekommen (frag mich aber nicht wie, da habe ich keine Ahnung von).

redlama


----------

